# Poltergeist: looking for little girl audio clip!



## Jaybo (Oct 18, 2008)

HauntedAcresManor said:


> Hey H.F.,
> I've been searchin the net, but haven't found what I'm looking for. I'm looking for a audio clip (any, all, short, long) of the little girl in the movie Poltergeist as she is talking to her parents through the tv, basically the whole:
> 
> ..mommy, mommy. help me get out of here.
> ...


Check this thread on how to make your own sounds. http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/75541-creating-poltergeist-voice-effect-audacity.html

You can also look for sound clips at Freesound.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Did you Google "poltergeist movie sounds"? That's always my first search method.


----------



## HauntedAcresManor (Oct 22, 2007)

i found something kind of good.. its alittle static-y. thanks for yalls assistance though. i recently bought the bluray disc of this movie, and true to fact.. it was my first time to see it. ive been researching the movie ever since.. i guess the real sad part is heather "carol-ann" actually died in real-life, so sad. such a good little actress.

..but to me, her work will not go in vein as i bring this movie to life as a scene in my haunted house this year!!!!

R.I.P. Heather!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's the only file close that I could find:

http://www.wavsource.com/snds_2009-05-17_1265019406625968/movies/poltergeist/get_it_away.wav


----------



## HauntedAcresManor (Oct 22, 2007)

for some weird reason when i click on the above member's link.. it redirects me to amazon. this topic has gotten me in the mood to watch it, so as im typing this i am. its a good classic, since the fact my generation is growing up on the "saw" series.. instead of nightmare on elm street and halloween's.. i am starting to love and hunt for these classic's.

does anybody know of any other good scary movies from the 80's, early 90's???
i remember one, like 10 years ago.. had something to do with a poltergeist mean dog- anybody know the name of that one???

-thanks for yalls help!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

H A Manor, 
I made a commercial for you in 07 and have since started a voice over business. I can custom make one for you. Check out my site Discount Voice Overs - Home - Professional Voice Overs at discount prices


----------



## HauntedAcresManor (Oct 22, 2007)

djchrisbaker said:


> H A Manor,
> I made a commercial for you in 07 and have since started a voice over business. I can custom make one for you. Check out my site Discount Voice Overs - Home - Professional Voice Overs at discount prices


you sure did, i cant believe you still remember me, haha.. i love that work you did for my manor.. unfortunately i recently got unemployed due to a liquidation (circuit city), but i greatly appreciate your offer. congrats on your re-launch!!!


----------

